# Mac boot camp issues



## keizer01 (Jan 28, 2008)

Had boot camp installed in my mac to run our window programs.when windows opens to the desktop the screen darkens by 25%. Some programs using sound is really scratchy and distorted(sound).When playing games(call of Duty)you complete a level and it won't send you to the next level or you don't have the use of your weapons.Is this a bootcamp/windows issue or a game issue?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

By bootcamp, you do mean you have to restart the Mac into Windows, it is not running in a seperat window, correct? Now next question, did you install the Mac hardware dirvers into Windows after installing Windows? Without these hardware drivers, it will not work correctly. And did you make sure that the game is compatible with your hardware?


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

It would be sensible to tell us what configuration of computer you have.
Then, do have a 100% licensed version of the game. It is possible that some pirate games may have diiferent problems. Check the game options first.


> when windows opens to the desktop the screen darkens by 25%.


Sinclair is absolutely right, Boot Camp cannot run Windows in window-mode. If you have a virtual machine, such as Parallels to tun Windows, no wonder that the game is not working. Is it Call Of Duty 4?


> When playing games(call of Duty)you complete a level and it won't send you to the next level or you don't have the use of your weapons.


This problem seems not to be driver-related. I'm sure that there's something wrong with your copy of the game.


----------



## keizer01 (Jan 28, 2008)

This is a Mac 10.4 tiger Core 2 duo 2Gb ram radeon hd 2600Pro256ram.boot camp runs in its own section of the hard drivewhen you boot upyou have the oiption of running the Mac or windows xp.the game is COD the orignal. It is a licensed copy


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

sounds like you need the mac hardware divers installed. have you installed them?


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, this maybe also DirectX issue, I think.
Just check if you have the latest version required.


----------



## keizer01 (Jan 28, 2008)

Was put together at futureshop with all latest driver updates and was back once since for same issues .I would think they would have checked these things over at least twice but who knows


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Put together? You don't build Macs. Bootcamp will make the driver CD for you, and then when you boot into Windows you then run the installer on the cd that bootcamp made. The other issue you are going to run into is that because you are not running 10.5, so bootcamp is going to expire soon as its only a beta in 10.4.


----------



## scathe30 (Jan 10, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> The other issue you are going to run into is that because you are not running 10.5, so bootcamp is going to expire soon as its only a beta in 10.4.


I wonder why it still works, it had to expire after Leopard came out.
Basically this seems to be the problem of older Boot Camp. Maybe upgrade to Leopard will solve the problem. 
You can also try to reinstall drivers for Boot Camp


----------

